# Chironex sideXside for snow/salt operations



## CDNbladerunner (Sep 8, 2009)

I've seen these things around - From talking to the people that own them, they are a reliable unit. My question is - would these units be the same as the Honda/Polaris for the snow plow attachements? Has anyone ever seen one of these with a salter?

Here is a link to the website.

Products offer double the warranty and are less expensive with more standard options. It's about time someone fed it to the MUCH higher priced OEMs.

www.chironex.com


----------

